# Banken-Seiten weiterhin unsicher



## Newsfeed (28 Januar 2011)

Vor etwa 3 Monaten entdeckte ein 16-jähriger Schüler auf den Web-Seiten von 17 Banken Sicherheitslücken. Beim Check, ob sich die Situation zwischenzeitlich verbessert hat, kam es dann noch schlimmer.

Weiterlesen...


----------

